# attach a shelf to table legs



## sam2007 (May 27, 2011)

Hi, looking for some advice on how to attach a shelf to some table legs. I thought about using dowels so it could be somewhat of a 'removeable' shelf but I need it to also be tightly bound to the legs. Any suggestions? I am trying to mimic the 'Shayne Kitchen Table' from pottery barn if you'd like a visual. This is also my first table! I already cut 1/2" notches out of the shelf on all four corners and it fits pretty nicely but now I need to somehow attach it to the legs. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HiSam 

Hanger bolts always work well, little pocket holes for the nut in the shelf and you have it done.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1N846K9J5TMC7SA38T0H

Amazon.com: 1/4-20 X 1 3/4 Hanger Bolts / Steel / Zinc / Full Thread / 1,000 Pc. Carton: Industrial & Scientific
======



sam2007 said:


> Hi, looking for some advice on how to attach a shelf to some table legs. I thought about using dowels so it could be somewhat of a 'removeable' shelf but I need it to also be tightly bound to the legs. Any suggestions? I am trying to mimic the 'Shayne Kitchen Table' from pottery barn if you'd like a visual. This is also my first table! I already cut 1/2" notches out of the shelf on all four corners and it fits pretty nicely but now I need to somehow attach it to the legs. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

A lot depends on what you plan to put on the shelf (i.e. how strong it needs to be), the material used in the shelf (expansion/contraction issues), and whether the table is already assembled.

The Shayne Kitchen Table appears to use stretchers between the legs (M&T joints?), and the shelf presumably sits on top of the stretchers, with some allowance for wood movement provided by the method of attachment.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Sam and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

sam2007 said:


> Hi, looking for some advice on how to attach a shelf to some table legs. I thought about using dowels so it could be somewhat of a 'removeable' shelf but I need it to also be tightly bound to the legs. Any suggestions? I am trying to mimic the 'Shayne Kitchen Table' from pottery barn if you'd like a visual. This is also my first table! I already cut 1/2" notches out of the shelf on all four corners and it fits pretty nicely but now I need to somehow attach it to the legs. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


If your shelf has a skirt like the one shown at Pottery Barn, you have a few options. Bob's suggestion is one of the simplest and cheapest and requires very little skill. Corner brackets would also work and same as Bob's suggestion. Also fairly simple would be pocket screws but it would really help to have the right tools for that (Lee Valley 25K61.01 and 25K61.20. Doweling is a little more complicated especially if you want to blind dowel. You'll need some dowel centers commonly available at most hardware stores. (See Lee Valley part #66J45.01 to see what I mean if you are not familiar with them.) The most complicated option would be floating dowels, Lee Valley part # 50K42.01.


----------

